# labor rate question



## fuss (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello, we are about to embark on remodeling our main bathroom in our home. Our intention is to get it fixed up enough so we can get our house up for sale this spring. We have an offer from an acquaintance to do the labor and we pay for the materials. He is not carpenter by trade but a painter, and is looking for $50 per hour labor. I don't know if this is reasonable? would a professional charge this or more? We are in the Milwaukee area if that helps on labor rates.

I also will post some photos of the bathroom later looking for some advise and suggestions.

Thx
very much

Brian


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Your first mistake is hiring another trade to do something he is not an expert in. The second is hiring an acquaintance, which could or could not lead to a whole host of issues.
I am a carpenter...I don't do plumbing or electrical because it is not my expertise...I leave that to someone qualified. Yes, I can do plumbing and electrical and I might not do to bad...but it is not my field. The same goes for a painter...yes, he might know a few things, but it is not his expertise...he is no expert in that area.
The only reason people hire people out of their field seems to be that they feel they can get a "great deal" or something "cheap." You get what you pay for...so that should help make your decision.

Josh Jaros


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

I also might like to ask if licensing is required in your state for carpentry. You might have issues with your insurance if you hire him and issues with your local government.

Josh Jaros


----------



## Jack of most (Jan 21, 2009)

They're right. As for labor costs, you can always find someone to do the job cheaper. It comes down to trust and knowledge.


----------



## jweiner (Dec 21, 2008)

We live in Milwaukee too and I just finished being the general contractor for our basement finishing project. First of all, I agree with the prior posts in that it is always a dangerous proposition to hire a friend or acquaintance as nothing good ever comes out of these situations. Second, $50/hour is rather expensive. The only person I paid $50/hour to in my basement was my rough carpenter and that was only because he was willing to work nights and weekends for me and by trade, he is a union commercial carpentry contractor and he does phenomenal work!


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

why did you hire a union guy? did you pay his insurance and taxes?You couldn't find a reputable contractor?are you going to give him a 1099?if you answer no then you are NOT a general contractor


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

You've come to a DIY site to ask about labor rates on hiring someone for a "side job". :no:

This has all the makings for going bad.

How are you going to sell your house with an illegal remodel? How is this painter going to get permits?

I'd reconsider. $50/hour is more than fair for a PROFESSIONAL bathroom remodel.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I love it when home owners try to dictate what a contractor should charge. I my friend charge a hell of a lot more then what you where paying your guy. and never missed a days worth of work in my 35 yrs of being in business, contractors have a lot involved in there pricing Years of knowledge, insurance , compensation, trucks, tools, office, secretary, accounting, gas and maintenance, office supplies, advertising, phone bills, cell phone, You get where I'm coming from. this all adds up. the bottom line is the price is what it is. you get what you pay for period! BOB


----------



## jweiner (Dec 21, 2008)

He was doing a side job for me. Please donly take things so literally.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

fuss said:


> .... He is not carpenter by trade but a painter, and is looking for $50 per hour labor...


Hi Brian,

To pay someone to perfrom work, that is not their primary skill, that much money, is completely unreasonable.

Example: I have a good buddy, with his GC License. Every now and then, I get backed up on work. The only way that I can entice him to come and help me out, is to offer him $50 - $60/hr. This is for a guy that is a phenominal carpenter. A guy that will run circles around alot of people in the trade. I am willing to pay him more, also, because he produces more.

I would NEVER pay a painter $50.00 to do carpentry. If I was that desperate, I might pay $15.00/hr....


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

jweiner said:


> He was doing a side job for me. Please donly take things so literally.


so your going to 1099 him so he can pay taxes and workmans comp on the wages you paid him well thats kool:whistling2:


----------



## jweiner (Dec 21, 2008)

What point are you trying to make? It was a cash job and a win-win for both of us! By the way, it's considered a common forum courtesy to address the question being asked and not create side discussions.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

wow you went from being a gc to being a homeowner paying cash for a job in what 4 post?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

buletbob said:


> I love it when home owners try to dictate what a contractor should charge. I my friend charge a hell of a lot more then what you where paying your guy. and never missed a days worth of work in my 35 yrs of being in business, contractors have a lot involved in there pricing Years of knowledge, insurance , compensation, trucks, tools, office, secretary, accounting, gas and maintenance, office supplies, advertising, phone bills, cell phone, You get where I'm coming from. this all adds up. the bottom line is the price is what it is. you get what you pay for period! BOB


 a painter friend, not experienced in a bath remodel at 50/hr. And you think you will get what you pay for? 25/hr would be over charged. It is not his trade, Ask any technical questions which you can find answers here for and see what he/she knows. Permits are a big thing also. Be sure you are covered. Your insurance will not cover him burning your house down with plumbing of faulty wiring.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Bob Mariani said:


> a painter friend, not experienced in a bath remodel at 50/hr. And you think you will get what you pay for? 25/hr would be over charged. It is not his trade, Ask any technical questions which you can find answers here for and see what he/she knows. Permits are a big thing also. Be sure you are covered. Your insurance will not cover him burning your house down with plumbing of faulty wiring.


 
[quote would a professional charge this or more? ] that is what I was referring To!!Guess I miss read his post ,I was to involved with watching the cage fighting matches. Nobody should be paid anything for performing a chore that they are not skilled at . Sorry. thanks for catching me on this one. Mariani


----------



## fuss (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, lots of responses. I had better elaborate on what we are going to have done. We are going to replace floor tile and bath tile with new tile, the drywall behind the tile in the tub/shower will get replaced, replace the existing vanity,sink, counter and faucet. I didn't think I would need a permit for this type of work but I will check with the county tomorrow. I probably should have said updating bathroom instead of remodeling, sorry about that.

Also I should mention he is a client of ours and we are going to trade services, so there will be no cash involved except for the materials I purchase.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

*Bottom line is that this is a DO IT YOURSELF site, not a site that is intended for helping you determine what a contractor should cost you.* If you decide to do the work on your own, you've come to the right place. 

Otherwise, threads of this nature are strongly discouraged here.


----------



## fuss (Jan 25, 2009)

thekctermite said:


> *Bottom line is that this is a DO IT YOURSELF site, not a site that is intended for helping you determine what a contractor should cost you.* If you decide to do the work on your own, you've come to the right place.
> 
> Otherwise, threads of this nature are strongly discouraged here.


My apologies, I stumbled across this site today and thought it would be a good place to ask about this, I did not read the rules.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

No problem. There's just no way for people to give accurate cost information to people they don't know for jobs they've never seen in towns they've never been to. 
Welcome to the site! Not trying to run you off at all, so hopefully you don't take it that way. :thumbsup:


----------

